# Hello from Newcastle Upon Tyne UK



## phil121 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey guys,
A little bit about me, my name is Phil Jobling, i live in Newcastle Upon Tyne, i love prop making and everything to do with Halloween. Im also part of halloweenforum so you can catch me over there too.

Thanks

Phil


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi Phil and welcome to Haunt Forum! We're glad to have you aboard.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Phil!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Phil!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome Phil!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## FMX1 (Aug 21, 2010)

Howdy and welcome!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey Phil, welcome on board!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome to HauntForum


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Phil!


----------

